# Recomend me a rescue knife



## Mowgli25 (Dec 29, 2011)

Im a fire fighter and I'm looking to upgrade my knife. Right now I'm using a s&w border guard and the glass breaker and the seat belt cutter no longer work. I've been looking at the benchmade triage but that about all I've found so far. It bust have a seat belt cutter and glass breaker


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello Thanks for your service. I work with Emergency Management and the Medical Reserve Core which is through the Fire Department where I live.

I have a S & W rescue knife. They make a great rescue knife and a reasonable price point. You can find them on ebay. You can also get the one you mentioned by benchmade or check out Gerber's version. Victorinox makes a nice rescue tool and is top notch quality. Do a little research via ebay and you can find more rescue tool/knives that you can compare with.

Happy New Year!

Lightinsky


----------



## Mowgli25 (Dec 29, 2011)

The only thing I've found with the cheaper knives like s&w is that the seat belt cutter will dull real fast and is unable to be sharpened


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 30, 2011)

I know it has been said that S and W are not the best in edge retention so maybe you may want to look at the benchmade or the gerber or victorinox instead.


----------



## Vortus (Dec 30, 2011)

Schrade First response.
Eikhorn RT III
And if you do not mind big, though no designated window breaker, the Becker BK-3 would have no problem doing it. Its rather large.


----------



## GunnarGG (Dec 31, 2011)

The Victorinox Fireman has seatbelt cutter.
The Victorinox Rescuetool is similar but also has a glass breaker. And "glass saw" instead of wood saw.


----------



## RBR (Dec 31, 2011)

.....


----------



## Mowgli25 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rbr I don't think that will hold up to the use I need it to. 

The victorinox look nice but won't be good to use with gloves or to open very fast at all


----------



## That guy (Jan 2, 2012)

relatively cheap, and its designed by a firefighter!

http://www.gerbergear.com/Tactical/Knives/Hinderer-Rescue-Knife_22-41534


----------



## PelicanCaseNut (Jan 2, 2012)

benchmade 915 triage!


----------



## Mowgli25 (Jan 2, 2012)

PelicanCaseNut said:


> benchmade 915 triage!


I'm starting to think that's the best thing at the moment


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jan 2, 2012)

+1 anything from Benchmade. Surely the best non custom anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Sheepdogg (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll recommend the Benchmade 915 or the Spyderco Assist. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## GunnarGG (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been looking at some reviews of that Benchmade 915 and I think it looks like a really cool knife.

I'm not a firefighter / rescue worker, I'm not allowed to EDC it and I would probably think it was to big for EDC anyway
*
BUT

*still I'm thinking about getting one myself.

Crazy!


----------



## bnemmie (Jan 10, 2012)

+1 For the Benchmade 915. I carry one and at times, it works better then shears. I work on the water quite a bit and I have not seen one bit of rust on it.


----------



## hatman (Jan 22, 2012)

Check out the YT vid by an ER doc who carries the BM 915 and uses it at work in a hospital.

The 915 is too large for me to EDC but I love that blade shape and wish BM made it in a mini!


----------



## awdiwdwf (Apr 4, 2012)

If you're not opposed to carrying two separate items, you should give the Zero Tolerance JB2 a look. It's a high-quality belt/cord cutter w/ glass breaker by a renowned knife company. That gives you far more options as to which knife you think would suit your purposes best, and more times than not, the individual tools will be of more use than they would on a fully combined piece.


----------



## Steve Barnhart (Jun 6, 2012)

I would suggest a separate tool as well. Check out the Res-Q-Me. It's a razor blade seatbelt cutter and a spring loaded punch in one. I am also LE/Fire. I use one often in the field and as an instructor as well.


----------

